# [KDE] Problème d'ouverture de session

## KeNNys

Bonjour à tous,

voici mon probleme, apres avoire fait un :

 *Quote:*   

> emerge kdebase-meta kde-l10n kmix kdeplasma-addons

 

Quand je boot j'arrive bien sur la fenetre d'autentification.

Je mets mon login et pass, a ce moment j'ai un bel ecran noir et ensuite je reviens sur ma fenetre d'autentification.

Je pensais que kdebase-startkde n'etait pas emerge correctement ce que j'ai refait mais idem ???

Avez vous une idee ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

As-tu défini une variable XSESSION="KDE" dans le système ? (via /etc/conf.d/xdm en baselayout-1 ou une variable /etc/env.d/90XSession).

----------

## KeNNys

dans xdm j'ai mis XSESSION="KDE-4"

Mais je comprends pas tout a ta réponse

 *Quote:*   

> baselayout-1 ou une variable /etc/env.d/90XSession)

 

----------

## xaviermiller

Et avec "KDE" ?

Est-ce que tu utilises openrc  (que donne "equery l openrc") ? Dans ce cas, tu es en "baselayout 2", et il ne faut pas mettre le paramètre dans xdm mais créer un fichier /etc/env.d/90XSession.

As-tu redémarré le service xdm après avoir modifié le fichier ?

Quand tu te loggues, avant de faire "enter" au mot de passe, clique sur le bouton "session" (ou "configuration") de KDM, histoire de voir qu'il va bien lancer KDE.

----------

## KeNNys

Je n'ai pas teste avec juste KDE.

"equery | openrc"  sa me dit command not found.

Ce que je comprends pas c'st que j'ai fait 3 install identique et que la 3m install dysfonctionne sur KDE ????

Pour xdm oui j'ai fait un rc-update add xdm default et ensuite j'ai rebooter.

Sur le bouton session c'est bien marque kde.

----------

## Poussin

 *KeNNys wrote:*   

> "equery | openrc"  sa me dit command not found.
> 
> 

 

```
emerge gentoolkit
```

----------

## xaviermiller

non Poussin et Kenny, j'ai mis un "L" minuscule, pas un "pipe".

----------

## ghoti

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> non Poussin et Kenny, j'ai mis un "L" minuscule, pas un "pipe".

 

Bref, equery list openrc , quoi !  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

passe par startx pour lancer kde et tu auras au moins la sortie des commandes ds la console qui te  donneras des infos .

```
rc-update del xdm default 
```

tu kill X ou tu reboot 

édite le fichier .xinitrc de ton user par ex:

```
#!/bin/sh

exec /usr/kde/4.4/bin/startkde
```

```
chmod +x .xinitrc
```

```
startx
```

C'est le basique pour démarrer une session sous linux ensuite tu feras mumuse avec kdm si tout est ok...

----------

## KeNNys

salut à tous,

alors pour :

 *Quote:*   

> #equery list  openrc
> 
> [Searching for package 'openrc' in all categories among: )
> 
> * installed packages

 

ensuite j'ai fait comme "man in the hill"

mais apres avoire fais mon startx j'ai :

 *Quote:*   

> /root/.xinitrc: line 2: /usr/kde/4.4/bin/startkde: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
> 
> /root/.xinitrc: line 2: exec: /usr/kde/4.4/bin/startkde: Impossible d'executer : Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

 

et effectivement je n'ai pas de repertoir kde dans /usr/

----------

## KeNNys

BOn j'ai modifier mon .xinitrc en mettant comme chemin :

/usr/bin/startkde et la ma session s'ouvre bien.

que ce soit en root ou avec mon user.

D'ou viens le problème alors avec kdm ?

----------

## man in the hill

 *KeNNys wrote:*   

> salut à tous,
> 
> alors pour :
> 
>  *Quote:*   #equery list  openrc
> ...

 

Dsl, mais c'est normal avec une install fresh car moi j'ai plusieurs versions de kde avec la use prefix qui les places ds /usr/kde

```
ls /usr/kde

4.2  4.3  4.4
```

comme ça, je migre en douceur (je suis en testing)...

As tu suivi les conseils de XavierMiller pour baselayout2?

ici

----------

## KeNNys

Salut à tous,

Non je vais me tenter de suivre vos conseils sur baselayout2.

Je vous tiens au courant  :Wink: 

----------

## KeNNys

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai regarde un peu ce qu'il ce passait avec la baselayout2 et en fait je suis en baselayout1.

Faut-il que je migre ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Non, ce n'est pas obligatoire. Tu migreras en temps voulu, quand baselayout-2 sera stable.

----------

## KeNNys

Merci Xav pour ta réponse,

Je peux compter sur toi.

Je suis peux être lourd mais je ne sais pas comment résoudre mon problème.

J'ai fais plusieurs install de gentoo 2 sans problème et la troisième je bloque ??

Ou est mon problème je ne vois pas, j'ai recherche tout repris a zero mais toujours l même problème quand j'arrive à l'authentification je mets mon login et pass, ensuite ecran noir et je reviens sur l'authentification.

Je bloque.

qu pense tu de ce tuto ?

http://gentoo-quebec.org/wiki/index.php/Guide_installation_configuration_syst%C3%A8me_de_base

----------

## man in the hill

Post ton /etc/conf.d/xdm

et ton /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old, je crois que c'est l'avant dernier log ou sinon quand tu te logues via kdm , ctrl+alt+F1 , tu copies le fichier /var/log/Xorg.0.log ds ton home et tu le post ensuite ...

----------

